# Calendula's Journal --  Nubian Pictures



## Calendula (Dec 14, 2016)

And by "join the community," I mean that I would like to become more active on here. I mean, I do stalk all of the threads to learn things about the animals that I already, animals that I plan to have, and even animals that I never plan to have. I've even typed up replies to a few threads and then was just so nervous about posting that I chickened out.  So I'm hoping this thread and sharing my story with all of you might be a good way for me to feel more comfortable... and I'll actually start replying to everyone else's.

Anyway, now for the actual introduction! Hello, everyone. I'm nineteen and am currently pursuing my Associate's in Accounting before I plan to go on and get a Bachelor's in Accounting and possibly Business Management. Along with that, I work at a chocolate store making truffles. I'm hidden away in the kitchen with the other strange people. 
My "farm" is run by myself, my parents, and my lovely boyfriend who did not know what he was getting into when he first liked me.  I really don't know where I'd be without him. And to add to our little family, my parents just had a baby a few months ago... nineteen year difference, but whatever!
Our farm name keeps hopping around... lot. First it was Tuxedo Farms because we had a knack at collecting black and white animals (cat, dog, goat, rabbits, even chickens!), but we decided against that. Then we switched to Laurel Fields, but that raised a lot of questions from our family regarding "what is laurel?" So now, we're going with Blue Bandit Farms. We have a Facebook for it that has a whopping five likes and no posts (I have anxiety...). But oh well, we love the name!

That was far too long of a family introduction...
So as for animals (which is what I'm sure you all really care about), I have a singular, sassy Betta fish named RutaBetta, an indoor/outdoor four or five-year-old cat that really fails at catching mice named Blue, and then a lovely four-year-old Plott Hound/Labrador mix named Bandit. You will be hearing a LOT about Bandit if you choose to follow. He is my true love, my other half... in dog form. He is sweet, fearless, obedient, and stupid. He is the black dog pictured in my avatar along with our late chocolate Lab, Chocolate, who we sadly put down a few months back.
Bandit is truly the BEST farm dog we could ask for!  He loves my parents' baby and gets worried if he starts crying, he worried last spring about the doe that was in labor and sat outside the door whining until he was allowed to see the kids and obediently laid down and let the kids hop over to him. He also loves laying out in the sun with the bunnies that love to run up to him and just... I don't know. For being the mix he is, he is truly amazing! We haven't had any predator problems because if there's something he doesn't trust, he will chase it away from the property. Even caught us a couple possums and killed a woodchuck... which I did NOT necessarily approve of, but I wasn't home to say that wasn't alright. 
That's enough gushing about him, but yes, we named our farm after our family's first cat (stepdad!) and our "first dog." Quotation marks because he's all mine.

As for farm animals, we currently have twenty-four chickens. One Buff Orpington rooster, a Buff Orpington hen, five Barred Rocks, two White Leghorns, three Easter Eggers, a hen whose breed I cannot remember at the moment, and then our rooster fathered another Buff Orpington hen, a sweet Buff Orpington cockerel, a Barred Rock cockerel, and two Easter Egger hen mixes, and finally, a White Leghorn mix. The two Easter Egger hens that he fathered are truly gorgeous. Their coloring... everything... BEAUTIFUL. I will have to get pictures of them.
We also have three ducks! A Rouen drake and a white Pekin hen, along with a little Rouen hen that I ignorantly didn't give her the niacin she needed when she was younger and now she has a little trouble walking. 
We also have two rabbits, a neutered male and a female. They are pets. Originally named Mr. Bunny and Little Bunny, we have since changed their names to Bugs and Lola. They are two complete opposites.
And finally... goats! We have six. Five unregistered Nigerian Dwarfs and then a doe that is 75% ND and 25% Pygora/Fainter mix. Her name is Fairy. As for the others, we have Stanley who is my favorite wether (don't tell the others ) and his sister Pixie who was a born a different year. They are Fairy's half-siblings.
Then we have Cloud, a wether that we bought for 4H for my mom's friend's kid who was helping out with the goats since he is a huge animal lover, but he stopped coming out so now the sweet guy is just another mouth to feed... but he's so sweet.
And finally, we have my troublemaker, drama queen, utter disaster of a goat... Daphne. We got her in the same year as Stanley and she is horrible. Won't walk on a leash if she doesn't want to, won't be milked unless it is just me with her and even then it's touchy, won't mother or calm down unless she has Stanley with her... she loves to push every one of my buttons, I swear.
Our sixth goat is a doe named Winona from Daphne. She is the opposite of her mother... for now! Sweet and tiny and just adorable.

Anyway, so that is my introduction.  On the side, I also crochet, make some paracord stuff, write stories, and want to learn to knit. We have also started in on a fodder system to feed our animals and they're actually starting to love it!
Also, I will make sure to get pictures later.  But you'll have to excuse our mess of a barn...


----------



## luvmypets (Dec 14, 2016)

I totally understand having anxiety, I am the worst with that. Just know that this community is loving and welcome to everyone. we people are here to share our experiences, teach others and learn new things. Dont be nervous you'll fit right in!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2016)

Glad to see you made the jump! 
Now that the official intro is done...


PICTURES!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi, and welcome from Texas!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome , glad you joined us!  Pictures are always appreciated !  Look forward to reading more of your posts!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 14, 2016)

So glad to see you plucked up the nerve to jump in w/both feet! Yes, by all means, PICTURES! Have no fear about posting! Just jump right in!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome to the 'Herd'!!....we are down here in NW Mississippi along with our 11GLWs....we just call em 'Dotties'...5 Rouen hens, 6 Khaki Campbell hens w/ 1 Khaki drake....and 3 goats....a pygmy doe and 2 pygmy/boer cross wethers....sounds like ya have some really good animals and quite the 'Variety' too.......we All do like pics and keeping up with each other's Adventures, so feel Free to jump in and 'Post'....we all try to Help each other and learn from another's 'Experience'....though there certainly are a collection of 'Experts' here that we all certainly are quick to 'Listen' to...no matter who might 'Ask the Question', so don't hesitate to ask for sure....before long you'll be more 'Confident' in posting....again Welcome!!!....


----------



## Bruce (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome "back" to BYH!  You couldn't have chickened out, this isn't BYC  though a dozen chickens running for treats sure sound like a herd!

Glad you have found your BYH voice, er, fingers. Feel free to send truffles my way any time


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey @Calendula,
I am a little shy about hitting that "Post Reply" button myself.  Your intro was great!  Looking forward to pics and all of your updates on what you are doing down on the farm.


----------



## babsbag (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome to BYH from CA.  It sounds like you have quite the collection of critters already but we are always willing to help people get more.  Glad that you took the plunge and decided to post. Jump in and join the fun, I promise we won't bite.


----------



## samssimonsays (Dec 15, 2016)

Welcome from northern minnesota! Glad you made the jump to starting your own journal!


----------



## SherryV (Dec 16, 2016)

Calendulas, what a great introduction. Maybe I'll do mine now. I'm in the planning stage of getting land and goats and chickens.  We had chickens in the past but to do goats we need to sell our one acre house and land and get more land. 

Accounting is a great field of study and so transferable to any business or industry.  I was recently laid off and since I obtained my associates in accounting while working my past job; I just found a new position in Payroll/Accounting.  So excited to start my new job on Monday!!  
I love reading about everyone's journey and learning about small scale farming.   Hi from Maine.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 25, 2016)

I guess I'm coming to the party a little late. But, I guess better late than never.   

  Welcome to BYH from the great state of Texas!       I hope you are having a very Merry Christmas!

I'm so glad you finally got up the nerve to jump into the fray.   We are the friendliest bunch of homesteaders you'd ever want to meet, and so many truly helpful experts . . . of which I am not one.   But, I'll happily jump in with a tidbit here and there.


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome from VA.......we all love pics.  And, we listen to anything you have to say or ask.  Yep, we also love to reply.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome from another Texan!  don't be afraid of us , we don't bite (hard).

Sit back and enjoy the ride !


----------



## Calendula (Jan 8, 2017)

Here I promise to update and have a journal, and then fail to do so for a good month!  What can I say? I'm a procrastinator and I've been all over the place.
Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Sorry for the late intro, but I made sure to include pictures.

Here in Michigan, winter came late. It snowed about a week before Christmas and then melted the day after Christmas. In that time, I spent a day trying to make a chicken "coop" inside our barn. I didn't feel comfortable with the ladies being stuck in their summer quarters. Too small and not well ventilated enough for my liking, so everyone got moved. The roosters are suffering from a little bit of comb frostbite. We put bag balm on because that's supposed to help stop the frostbite, but I'm not so sure.  I'll have to look up some different ways to try and preserve the boys' comb.
Having three roosters with about twenty hens is actually going surprisingly well! The brothers (they're about six  months old now...?) had a few skirmishes earlier in the year but have since settled down. Their father continues to be my favorite bird. I was attacked by several roosters growing up at my grandparents' so when my father insisted on keeping at least ONE rooster (we had two from our batches of pullets. Funny thing is that's what happened when my grandparents first got chickens, too.), I was skeptical. But he is the sweetest thing. Very protective of his hens and since his sons have moved in, he has claimed his favorites and let the boys  have their own. Just the other day, he moved all the hens underneath a car. We couldn't see any threat, but I appreciate his enthusiasm. 
A nice picture of most of the hens and one of the sons. A Barred Rock/Buff Orpington mix. He is HUGE. But his dad weighs in at nine pounds, so I'm not surprised. (His father's butt is in the lower right hand corner. Lol.)






My favorite little hen that you can't see very well. She likes to stand by my feet and trip me because she will not leave you along when you enter. She's an Easter Egger.





Bonus picture of Bandit who thinks that if the chickens are eating it, he can eat it, too! Of course, he can't figure out what's so amazing about these sprouts.





The goats are doing their thing and refusing to come out into the snow right now. Unless of course we have treats or in this case, fodder! Right now I'm still only using sunflower seeds but I hope to use a mix that I found on a website that is supposed to be good for goats, chickens, and rabbits. I just have to find a good place for purchasing seed. We have a TSC, but it is miles away and in this weather where I can't see the road, I would rather not head up there.
I'm very excited for this year of kids! We are going to have kids everywhere starting at the end of March. Their due dates range around a good three weeks, so hopefully lots of warm weather and April babies! (I might be getting my months confused. I have it written down in a planner somewhere.)
Also on my agenda is to make a "So Your Goat is in Labor" pamphlet for my parents so that if I'm not here, they will know what to do. I plan on shutting myself into the house as much as I can until all kids are on the ground, but I do work Saturdays and go to school at night. Of course, Step One will be to contact me.
The lady we got all of our goats from and that we take our goats to get bred at also mentioned managing to get our NDs registered. I don't know how since what I have seen, it isn't possible. You can have Grade goats of every other breed, but not NDs but she said that she knows someone so I guess we'll see.
The first day of snow, they refused to come out of the barn. The little black doe is Pixie, and the white one is Cloud the wether. (Excuse our horrible barn doors. Those are my list of things to fix.)





Family photo of the gang enjoying some sprouts.





Stanley the fat black wether. People constantly ask us if he's pregnant... and then Winona, the little chocolate-and-white doe. She is convinced that Stanley must be her father and loved to mess with him when she was little.
Stanley is by far my favorite (don't tell the others!). He is nicely tempered. Very sweet, affectionate, but will also play when wanted. If the goats are roaming our yard, he will stand with us and pretend to be a person. If we talk in a group,  he will stand on the side of the group's circle just like a person will. Not in the center, not behind us, but next to us and will track the speaker. He is usually everyone's favorite when they come to visit.





This is Daphne who is Winona's mother. I'm excited for her to have kids this year, but not excited to milk her! She is evil and lives to make my life a nightmare. She will only be milked if it is only me  and only then for a few minutes. Also, she's the one that had the kids last year and refused to take care of them unless Stanley, SPECIFICALLY Stanley, was in the pen with her. Otherwise, she was a great mother!
We also suspect that Daphne and Cloud are related because they are nearly identical. They don't have the same mother or father, though.





Little Pixie is the sweetest thing. She is also expecting her first kids this year and I am particularly excited for them! When we went to get kids the next year after getting Daphne and Stanley, I told the lady I NEED a Stanley sister. We had a choice between her and a gorgeous little brown doe, but... she was sweeter. Stanley was just such a perfectly tempered wether (and pretty gorgeous, although I may be biased) that I knew I needed someone related to him. She's his full sister, just a year younger.





And finally, we have Fairy, aka Knieval. I have a better picture showing her whole body, but I just love her expression in this one. She has the same father as Pixie and Stanley, actually, but she's the complete opposite. She was off the walls bouncing with energy when we went to pick out kids, so naturally we chose her. Sometimes I like it, sometimes I don't. As a kid, she would literally bounce off walls. I called it "wall jumping" and she would do it when I headed out with bottles. She once broke a table the chickens used for shade. We are constantly having to push her off of things because she lives to climb and jump and since sometimes we let them free, she gets into a LOT of trouble. We also have a goat house (I'll get some pictures) that she would jump up on and taught Daphne's triplets to do. This house is so tall that I have to reach up to get them down. I am 5'2". They do a straight vertical jump to get up there. She is 75% ND and then 25% Miniature Fainter/Pygora. She looks like the others, minus her ears flopping when she walks and her really muscular legs. I kind of like her build and look better than the others. 





So birds, goats, and then we have a couple pet rabbits. They are currently enjoying the expansive goat birthing stall area (it breaks into two smaller areas but has a removable middle) until they get evicted. Hopefully by then the snow will be melted and they can return to their green outdoor pasture! The chickens will be getting a new home in the summer (hopefully...) and we're planning on moving the rabbits in with them. One of the problems with the duo is that being confined to somewhere inside makes Bugs more friendly and Lola more skittish, and then being outdoors and free makes Lola more friendly and Bugs more skittish. It's a predicament.
Lola is the lovely black girl and Bugs is the black-and-white one that kind of looks like a poorly bred Dutch.





And finally, a bonus picture of the farm's namesake: the cat, Blue, and the dog, Bandit. Relaxing on me after a long day's work of checking on the animals and not catching any of the mice.
It makes me laugh to think how Bandit is part Plott Hound. I joined a Facebook group about Plotts and I see them chasing bears all the time... Bandit loves it when he can go into the bunny pen because he likes to lay down and cuddle them. And he got worried about our goat last year when she had her babies and threw a fit because he wasn't allowed to check on them for the first day. So much for being a "big bad" hunter.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sounds like a crazy bunch to be around, and entertaining as well. We have a wether that is 66% pygmy and the rest is Boer. We named him Lightning and the name sure Fits him; he is Fast and a "Wall Jumper" as you term it. I have a video of him Springing off the side of their building as a game of "Chase" was ocurring. 
Your animals are nicely marked with their colors along with the chickens, cat, and dog. Sounds like ya have some pretty "Helpers" that just want to be involved in the happenings around there. 
Here shortly, it sounds like it is going to be "All Hands on Deck" with the Birthing coming up. I sure hope all goes Well for ya!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 8, 2017)

Haha. "Interesting" just about sums it up. I love watching everyone's personalities come out. They're all so different, even to the point where they don't all like the same food. When we first got the goats, we did not expect them to be so friendly to the point that they will scream at us when we go outside because they want love.
I'd love to see that!  The wall jumpers are the most fun to watch. More like a jumping addict, actually.
And thank you for the compliment on color! I love color so I really can't wait to see what my does give me this year. I'm hoping for healthy and colorful.
And yes... luckily we still have a few more months, but I'm getting prepared. I still have my goat birthing kit intact from last year. I really just need to purchase another heat lamp and clean it up, but I'll have to evict the bunnies and find them a place first.

Today, I finally got around to making a Facebook post to advertise the upcoming kids and also made a farm email. Myself, boyfriend, and dad shared it. From there, my manager shared it! Hoping for the best! A few hours ago, my boyfriend said forty people had viewed it...? I don't know how it works. I could barely figure out how to post. (Yes, I'm a young adult that should be with the times but am not.)


----------



## SherryV (Jan 8, 2017)

Love all your pictures of your critters. I went to visit a goat farm this fall since I'm still in the planning stage of my own.  They all had different personalities.  I'm really excited that you will have kids.  To me this is a bit scary, I'm just learning all I can right now but helping with birthing will be way out of my "box".  They are so cute though and it is exciting that soon you will have new personalities to add to your herd.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 8, 2017)

I wish we had visited goat farms and planned more before we got them! Originally I wanted Nubians, but my mother had a coworker who knew a woman that raised Nigerian Dwarfs. We went out to visit, but apparently we were on top of her waiting list. We didn't get to choose our doe and ended up stuck with Daphne (I love her, but goodness is she a headache ) since only three does had been born and they were keeping the other two. We were going to purchase another doe from a different woman, but they were far too expensive for what we had planned (which I now realize is the normal price for does), so we got to choose a boy. I had known since we first arrived that I wanted to take Stanley home.  He came up to me and liked me from day one, too!
The one good part is having to only deal with one doe giving birth the first year. I think with two does and trying to learn on two would have been more difficult than just the singular one.
Because we knew next to nothing, we ended up almost losing Daphne. Since we were not prepared to take home baby goats that day, they had to stay over night in the house. We tried to move them out the next day which went badly. Make sure the temperatures match because that gave Daphne scours. Luckily, we had a good vet who helped us out. But if I ever bottle feed with formula again, I will never not put a scoopful of yogurt in, too. That saved her and the next year when we got three bottle babies, we had no problems.
Do plenty of research! Goats are such complex creatures but after you know, I feel like you know. If that makes any sense. 

Before kidding last year, I did LOTS of reading everywhere. Fiasco Farms is very helpful for everything goat! But there's also a lot of conflicting things and not everyone does it the same, so I guess just find out what works best for you.  Like the breeder we got our kids from feeds her does a lot of grain all year, but I chose to completely take my does off of it. About a month out from that, they get a little grain and then grain through lactation, etc.
I am both excited and nervous about this upcoming year. I'm hoping for three or four kids from Daphne. Right now she looks about as big as Stanley (which is saying something!), so hoping for the best! And Pixie's kids I am the most excited for. Her and Stanley had these adorable little forehead puffs that I haven't seen on any other goat kids, so I'm super excited for the cuteness and sweetness! 
I am worried about Fairy since her mother apparently has a history of "difficult" kiddings. I've listened to what the breeder has said, and I disagree that it isn't so much genetics as it is poor prenatal care.  And human error. Either way, I will be keeping a close eye on her this first year.

This post turned out longer than I expected. I go on tangents to everyone about my goats.  The best advice I can come up with is to know your goats' parents -- how many they typically have, birthing problems, etc. On both sides. And keep records! I have a list of things Daphne did just a few hours before she gave birth so next year I will be more prepared.

What breed are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Calendula (Jan 19, 2017)

Just a quick little update while I wait for my evening class to start.

First off, college is officially back in session. Luckily, I only have one more semester after this and I will officially have my Associate's in Accounting! I'm planning on then transferring to get my Bachelor's in Accounting with a minor in Business Management.

Life has been busy. Daphne is quite simply, huge. She's about two and a half months at this point and I know that since this is her second freshening she will show a bit more, but still. She's about the size she was last year just days before she had her triplets, so I'm worried to think about what's in there.
There's so much on my to-do list, I swear. It just keeps growing with every passing down. Luckily, tomorrow is Friday and Fridays are "chore day" so we will be doing a lot of cleaning of pens.
I've also contacted a lady about an hour away about purchasing Nubian does. They're registered and due in the beginning of March. I'm super excited. 
We're also trying to get a trio of rabbits for meat. We wanted to do the Standard Rex (my lovely boyfriend is in love with them) but we cannot find any breeders that are closer than three hours away. We've emailed three people that are an hour away. One emailed back, but he switched to Mini Rexes. It seems EVERYONE around here does MINI Rexes.
Looks like we'll be going with my personal favorite, the Silver Fox for meat.

There has also been no snow. Just so much rain that everything around here is thick mud. I'm in Michigan. It kills me to hear about everyone else with their snow while we're sitting here with nothing. It feels like an endless spring.  At least the chickens, goats, and ducks are loving the warm weather.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2017)

You sure do sound busy, with current stuff and planned stuff!

We don't have much snow here either. Got MAYBE 2" yesterday but it was above freezing most of the day and should hit mid-high 30s tomorrow so not much white out there.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 19, 2017)

This year is crazy. We've been having weather in the mid-50s that will drop to freezing over night but still with no snow. One day it rained and then froze everything over night. The grass was pure ice.  This year has been crazy. I think it has only snowed twice? We should be drowning in snow!
I'm worried that this year will be the same as last year where we had no snow all winter until March... and then into April when I had baby goats on the ground.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 19, 2017)

And ground frozen so deep it didn't thaw until June!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 19, 2017)

You've got me beat there. I can't even imagine what that would be like. Was anything even able to grow?


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 19, 2017)

And when the ground did thaw we had an epic drought. (sorry I'm chiming in here, since I am from Bruce's neighboring state lol). So no, nothing really grew very well. My state lost a huge number of dairy farms last year because of the drought.

Hoping for a better year... For all of us!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow. I hope that you guys have a better year.
The worst we've had to deal with the last couple years are the fruit trees starting to bloom from warm weather, and then all of the buds getting killed by a frost. We lost all of the cherries last year.


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 19, 2017)

Happened with the apple trees here last year too . not good!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 20, 2017)

Our snow is almost gone, rained last night again and maybe some more today.....ground is frozen so water is now standing...it has been a weird year so far!


----------



## Bruce (Jan 20, 2017)

The grass always starts to grow in early May since the frost leaves from the top down. Deep frost keeps the ground hard to work for a long time and it doesn't 'perk' so it stays too wet near the surface longer. So besides for winter sports, that is why we like LOTS of snow. It keeps the ground from freezing nearly so deep.

We also had squat for apples last year. Only one small "planted" tree (by prior owner) but it did have some apples the year before as did the three "volunteer" trees that I suspect were 'planted' by someone on a tractor using the "throw the core to the edge of the woods" method. One is an ancient mass of maybe 7 trunks some of which are nearly horizontal and rotting. Clearly it was never a "cultivated" tree and it is now in fairly deep woods that I should clear out to give the remaining healthy part some light.

We got quite dry again last year, dry enough you could see the outline of the septic tank and the lines to the leach field. Pond got low but not as low as it had a few years back. Then we got rain again. I did have to water the veg garden which isn't an "every year" thing.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 20, 2017)

I guess all this crazy weather is part of global warming?

Part of our farm are acres of apple and peach trees. We had some other fruit, but everything has been removed except for those. A couple years back, they all sprouted then froze. The fruit that did manage to grow that summer were huge.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 20, 2017)

so what variety of peach trees do you have?  We tried planting one but it died a couple years back.


----------



## Calendula (Jan 20, 2017)

I'd have to ask my dad. I can't keep any of the fruit trees straight. I didn't even know there were peach varieties.  I know we have an orchard of those and then Golden Delicious, Jonathan, something Reds, Mootsus, and a few other apple varieties. And we did have nectarines, but they removed those.  I miss them. And then our neighbors have disgusting sour cherries for pies or something.

One thing that this spring weather in winter is good for is getting stuff done.  We're considering working on the new goat fence today.


----------



## Kaye (Jan 20, 2017)

Love the animals!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 20, 2017)

@Calendula from a fellow BYHer from Michigan!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 20, 2017)

@Kaye Thank you! I love them, too!  Even the sassy ones that I swear live to make my life more difficult.

@BlessedWithGoats I thought I was alone up here! Where are you located and have you and the animals been enjoying the nice weather?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm on the Western side of the Upper Peninsula! How about you?
I like the warmer weather we've been having! The goats probably like it too!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 21, 2017)

The UP is so pretty. I live in the Southwestern part of the Lower Peninsula.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Awww Calendula ya don't really believe that "Global Warming" stuff, do ya? It is really such a Farce.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2017)

I just found this and want to welcome you to the forum from northeast Texas. I also lurked a long time as I lived in town and had no animals except chickens. We finally moved (2 years ago February 14) and we got the sheep I wanted so badly. But I had braved it up to join so I could ask questions and get to know everybody. I am glad you joined the fun, jump in on the conversations here, you never know what direction things will take..... LOL


----------



## TAH (Jan 21, 2017)

We just got almost 4 feet snow yesterday and it isn't stopping!

We have had for the last four years less than a foot of snow so this year they said there was supposed to be no snow, I guess weather man doesn't know how to tell wather, LOL!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 21, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 I don't really know what to believe.  However today is warm enough that it feels like summer. I could go out in my shorts and probably be too warm when we should have snow drifts taller than me.

@Baymule Hello! I think I've read your sheep thread, actually.  And thank you for the welcome. Sheep are on my list in the next couple years hopefully! What breed of sheep do you have?

@TAH  I can't believe I'm saying this, but I'm actually jealous.I kind of miss all the snow. Where are you at?


----------



## TAH (Jan 21, 2017)

Alaska,


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jan 21, 2017)

Well it all depends on whether ya believe in Creation or Evolution, basically, without getting into the Bible too deep. If ya believe in Creation, then it is an oxymoron to entertain the "Human Effect" on the atmosphere. However, if ya entertain the notion of Evolution, then the effect is null and void too. Because, humans weren't the first "Glob" to evolve and had no "Effect" until the final transition from ape to human took place.
With either, there is much greater History of the past than there are records to support such "Theories". It is simply a "Scare Tactic" to gin-up fear in all that will Listen; like, a living "Chicken Little" story.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 21, 2017)

I have Katahdin/Dorper cross ewes and a Dorper ram. I got cross breds to "learn" on, when Prince, my ram has served his time here, I will get a registered ram and couple of registered ewes and start grading up. Both are good breeds, I just love those big hog ham Dorper butts!


----------



## Calendula (Jan 22, 2017)

I have a couple short little chicken stories to share. Even if this is for herds, I figure the chickens can still get a little attention, right?
I have this adorable little Easter Egger hen or "bantam" Ameraucauna. I honestly can't remember, but she's smaller than a standard-sized, but bigger than a bantam, so I don't know. Anyway, she loves to get under your feet and trip you and she's just very social.
So I was out in the yard, taking a break from cleaning out the coop when I see her come tearing across the yard with one of our young roosters chasing after her. She's adamant that he will not get her and I'm wondering what she's going to do when it turns out that her plan was to come running over to me and hide behind me!  I've never had a hen use me for protection from the boys, but maybe they should start because he stopped immediately and she was looking at him from between my legs with a smug expression.

@TAH Alaska is gorgeous.  I wanted to move there when I was younger because of the dogs. It's too cold for me, though. But I will settle for a vacation there one day.

@CntryBoy777 Well, I suppose I can agree with that. 

@Baymule Ooh, clever idea. Learning on mixed breeds. Good luck on grading up with all that delicious meat. Do you keep everything, or sell some?


----------



## Baymule (Jan 22, 2017)

I am in my 2nd lambing. I kept 2 ewes from the first lambing and sold the ram lambs as wethers for slaughter. So far this time, I have 3 rams, now wethered and waiting on the next one to see if I get any ewes......


----------



## Calendula (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm excited to announce that tomorrow, we are going to pick up two ADGA registered Nubian doelings!


They will be bottle fed, so we picked up formula and I put it on the kitchen table to break the news to my parents that they were coming THIS weekend. They had completely forgotten, but everyone is excited nonetheless!
They'll be decked out in some sweaters and kept in the kidding stalls (they're short, have a ceiling, and are insulated so they stay pretty toasty) for the first few weeks while I keep them in quarantine before they get to meet their new, pint-sized herd. Possibly longer depending on how Michigan's weather warms up, but hopefully they'll be gone by the beginning of February.
I'm a little nervous, but also excited.  They are CAE, CL, and Johnes free. The breeder even let me see the test results and informed me about G6S!
And see I'm busy with college today, tomorrow morning is going to be busy while we try to get everything ready for them. Finding and cleaning up the cage, getting nipples and bottles cleaned, fixing up the area, rehoming the bunnies that currently love living in the kidding stalls...


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats! I've never had bottle babies, but I've read that formula isn't great. Goat milk is obviously best, and cow milk is next. How old are they?

I'm going to tag the bottle feeding expert for you @Goat Whisperer, and she can correct me if I'm wrong. 

Fantastic that they're from a tested herd, too!


----------



## Calendula (Feb 9, 2017)

I bottle fed two years in a row back when we got our NDs. My own stupidity almost killed my first doe, Daphne.  But we went there, she said "These will need to be bottle fed!" and sent us on our way! At least now I know what to do and what to look for... and I have some extra dog cages if they need to be kept in the house. 

I was hoping to wait until my does gave birth and then maybe mix some of their extra milk with formula for the does, but I guess things don't always work out. 

Sadly, I don't have the means to get to any fresh goat or cow milk, so formula is what I'm stuck with. To prevent scours and sickness, the vet told me to mix unflavored yogurt with it. That was a lifesaver for when Daphne was a kid and got sick, so now i just mix the yogurt in as a preventative.

They'll be about three or four days old when I first get them.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 9, 2017)

You can use milk from your local grocery store.  It doesn't have to be raw cow milk, just be sure it's WHOLE milk. Lots of folks have used it with good success.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh my gosh, how awful to just be handed bottle babies like that. Glad everyone turned out ok!

FEM, I was just about to type that!


----------



## Calendula (Feb 9, 2017)

I wish I had known that BEFORE I purchased formula...  Maybe I can get that and mix the two since I don't think I can return formula... Thanks, @frustratedearthmother and @NH homesteader 
The grocery store is a lot closer than the only place that sells formula, too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 9, 2017)

Maybe if you can't return it you can sell it on Craigslist?  Just an idea...


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats on the soon to be new arrivals.  Will be waiting to see pics!!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 9, 2017)

Congratulations on the upcoming kids!

I agree, if you can re-sell the formula that might be best. I don't like replacer and refuse to use it. Whole milk is great.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 9, 2017)

If the formula isn't opened, I don't see why they wouldn't take it back... I'd say try to return it first. Or call the store and explain that you "bought the wrong stuff and it won't work" and ask can you return it.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 10, 2017)

If said formula isn't a good thing to use, why do they sell it? Is it just not good for goats?


----------



## Calendula (Feb 10, 2017)

@Bruce I'm assuming it's a "we can make money off of unsuspecting goat owners." I did have constant diarrhea with my kids on formula.

We were able to return it and purchase whole milk! Which is a MUCH better deal, it turns out.

I'll post pics of the kids later. They're settled in and we're sewing some coats for them now.
We have decided to name them Mocha and Risa. They are absolutely precious.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 10, 2017)

That's great!


----------



## Calendula (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm finally sitting down for a little bit to do some college homework before I get some sleep before having to gt up early in the morning. I figured out that about the time these two get easier to take care of and feed and are just about weaned, we'll have newborns.  Thankfully they will be dam-raised.

Today has been long.I woke up early so that we could start getting everything ready since we have not had any time to get anything ready! The bunnies were very disappointed to lose half of their home to the newcomers, but I think they will survive.
And then right when we were supposed to leave, I started to head inside and realized Bandit was limping. The darn dog broke his nail and had a horribly bloody paw. He accepted that he had messed up and needed help and followed me around the house while I cleaned up from being outside and got the stuff to fix him up, and then he just demanded to be held.  He's way too big for that.
Anyways, so for the goats, we were going to put up a heat lamp, but the area she had them was colder than the area they are in now! So instead, they got some fashionable goat coats. If they look cold, we'll either throw on more layers or give them the heat lamp, but so far they seem fine.

The visit to the farm was also lovely! We got some ideas for our future farm plans and she told us about herd shares and the things she does. We met one of her bucks and then met the mothers of our does. I loved them.  Nubians are a lot less obnoxious than the Nigerian Dwarfs... at least, hers were. They were so calm and didn't scream at us to love them! I never knew it was possible for goats to see you and NOT demand attention. 
We also saw her milking room and now know how to perfect our kind of failed milking stand.

We also thought that we would have a choice between three doelings. I chose a black doeling but my boyfriend was having trouble choosing between two brown ones. He finally chose a roan one and then we went out to view the farm. Once we returned, I noticed that the little brown one that he had NOT chosen came running up to greet us first, but no, we had made up our minds! I would not be swayed!
Well then she picks up the roan "doe," only to realize that she is actually a HE! She apologizes, explains that it was late, and we reply that it's really not a problem.
I thought it was perfect that even though we got "stuck" with her, she came running up to us.  I'm a believer that some animals choose you. I mean, I certainly didn't choose Stanley the wether or Bandit -- they definitely chose ME. 

And finally, some pictures!

This is Risa. She was from a first freshener and was a single. She is "my" goat. Her great grandmother was apparently voted Top Ten Milkers through the ADGA (I think?) for three years in a row. She is an absolute sweetheart, although sometimes when she's hopping around and trips, she'll just flop over and refuse to get up. At first I thought there was something wrong, but no, she's just lazy.






And Mocha, who was a triplet. Her mother was very social and sweet. She is my boyfriend's goat. This is actually the best picture I got of her since apparently, I favor Risa.  What can I say? Risa poses for pictures.
Her mother had a very nice udder, though. And the breeder did say that she had a bit of a hockey leg...? Something along those lines that I can't entirely remember the name of.  Basically, she said that one of her back legs was turned in a little bit but I was staring down the rear end of this goat and I didn't really notice anything. It certainly does not limit her at all. I'm thinking maybe she's starting to grow out of it?
And in this picture, that dark expanse is the rabbit cage. They were making some crazy noises that got her interest.





And a bonus picture of the pair, rocking out in their great coats that my mother sewed. After this, both girls were looking at me and I tried to get a picture of their faces, but it ended up being a blurry photo of foreheads and noses because they were right in my face. 





Overall, I'm certainly loving these little guys.  They're very different than Nigerian Dwarfs. These guys are calmer and QUIETER. They did not make a peep on the ride home whereas I remember the Nigerians would not stop screaming! And here I thought Nubians were supposed to be the loudest breed of goat.
The family is also in agreement that although these guys are adorable, Nigerian Dwarf kids are way cuter. No offense to you guys with Nubians, but something about a small, puffy, pudgy ND kid is adorable.  I know I've seen goat people saying "There's nothing cuter than a Nigerian Dwarf kid" and now I can agree.
They remind us of Bambi.

Anyway, I will try to keep everyone updated on these two as they grow up.  At least now I'll be so busy with them I won't even feel the days dragging by while I wait for the girls to have their kids.


----------



## Bruce (Feb 11, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 11, 2017)

Sweet! Nice looking kids!


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Feb 11, 2017)

Great pics, love the coats!


----------



## Calendula (Feb 11, 2017)

Thanks! We are loving them.  And considering showing them, although I'm a little nervous about it. And I don't know how well they would do.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange (Feb 11, 2017)

Go for it, then take what you learn from each show and work it into your breeding/milking program.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 11, 2017)

It doesn't matter how well you do when you're learning.  It matters that you tried.  Heck.  Even when you're not learning what matters is you tried and you learned


----------



## Calendula (Feb 12, 2017)

I think I might, @HomeOnTheRange. I might visit one or two first just to see how they are and go from there.

Thanks, @Ferguson K. I'm just glad that my learning curves never resulted in dead babies. I feel lucky and blessed in that regard, especially after reading so many horror stories from first time animal owners. Especially first time goat owners.


Anyway, the duo are doing great! They are a lot more independent and so much quieter than the NDs. They don't yell at me to not leave them, which is also nice.
Risa is definitely the bigger one. She is growing like a weed and is a little bottle hog. Mocha is having some trouble concentrating on the bottle. She'll see Risa out of the corner of her eye and go over there to bug her and try to steal her bottle.  My dad figured out that picking her up, giving her the bottle, and then setting her back down works pretty well. However, when I'm alone, I have to feed Risa first.
The word spread and all of my grandparents were coming out, some unannounced, to meet the new kids. I'm exhausted, especially since I just got off work. It's been a long couple days, but I'm hoping it'll slow down a little now.

In other news, the Nigerian Dwarfs are doing great! They saw the new kids through the fence the other day and I think they were offended that they were "replaced."
Daphne's stomach has finally stopped growing and Pixie still isn't showing... I think. I can't tell if it's a baby bump or just fat bump, but I'm not expecting her to show until we're closer to the due date.
Fairy also isn't showing, but she should be a week or two behind the others.


----------



## Calendula (Feb 23, 2017)

I have been busy with the  new Nubian doelings. If I get a chance, I will post some updated pictures of them. They are growing FAST. And they still hate eating hay, grain, and their alfalfa pellets, but love eating dead twigs and some weeds in the yard. Whole milk also ended up being WAY cheaper than the formula.

Anyway, Pixie STILL isn't showing and she's due the beginning of April. I'm a little worried she might not be pregnant, which would suck. I was really looking forward to babies from her.
Fairy is finally starting to fatten up and Daphne is still huge but thinks she's skinny.

Tomorrow, my boyfriend and I are going to pickup a breeding pair of Standard Rexes. They are seven months old and I am very excited. A little nervous, but mostly excited. Meat rabbits can now be checked off our extensive list!

And then FINALLY, there has been a strange animal hanging around. I was never sure what it was because I never got a good look, but figured it was a cat. The only time I actually saw it was when I opened the door to head out to feed the kids their morning bottle and my cat is sitting at the bottom of the stairs and this black thing takes off. My boyfriend also saw a black thing in the middle of the night another time.
Well last night, we finally saw it up close and in person.
Boyfriend and I had just returned at the perfect time because my mother was trying to call Bandit off of something he was fighting on the porch. We run up there and realize that he is in a battle with a cat! I manage to call him off (he listens to me but not anyone else ) and get him to go inside. Now, my dog is a very sweet thing to our cats... but any animal that he doesn't know is "ours" suddenly becomes the biggest threat in his mind. Hence why he tried to kill the poor cat.... If the cat ends up sticking around, we will introduce them.
Luckily, neither Bandit or the mystery cat got hurt from the fight! Not that we could tell with the cat, anyway. The poor cat was growling at us for a while but eventually calmed down enough we were able to pet him. We gave him some food and he scarfed it down after a few minutes. We were surprised he didn't take off after that fight.
We also realized that since we first started seeing that mysterious black blob, we haven't had any problems with mice.  They were running rampant. So he can stay.


----------



## Calendula (Sep 8, 2017)

So I feel like every time I say "I'll be active more, life has finally slowed down!", it takes off AGAIN and I'm stuck trying to patch everything together.
I'm going to update this mostly for my benefit so in the future, I can look back and be proud of what I've accomplished. I already am. 

I still haven't sent in my registration for the ADGA, or the registration for my goats.  I'm going to email them about that today.
I did register for the ARBA... but not with our rabbitry name and we haven't gotten the rabbits registered. 

But I figured I would do a quick update and try to be more active. 

There are so many goats.  And by that, I mean eleven. The Nubian doelings are doing good and growing fast and it's crazy. They still get beat up by the Nigerians, despite now being bigger than them! And if we're in the barn at all, they'll refuse to eat hay because all they want is love. We let them out to eat grain daily while we go about our other chores, and they're just so cute because when they're done or if we go out of sight, they'll still run after us and yell.  We like to think they're yelling "Mom! Dad! Come back!" They'll follow us all over the yard if we let them. And they're actually great with my baby brother.
Oh! And of course, we have our two bucklings. They are getting big and so fluffy. The one has horns, but he doesn't seem to know that he has horns. Once they're done growing, I'll probably duct tape tennis balls to them. The horned one, Easter, is two weeks or a month younger than the other, Teddy, and he's already acting bucky. Teddy smells very faintly like a buck, but he doesn't want to act like a buck at all. 
I can't wait for breeding season to come. We're going to be breeding four does in December for May babies. I'm going to try to set it up so that two does kid one week, and then the other two kid a week or two after them... Although I doubt it'll work out that way. 

And we have rabbits EVERYWHERE! We got our Rex pair for meat and set up a colony style. I really loved it, except that I decided I wasn't willing to wait until Mr. Roger (the buck) possibly got it through his thick skull that our dear Jessica did NOT want to or need to be a mother back to back.  I've read some bucks that got it but him... not at all. And it's sad because he was such a great father.  He'd sit with her while she was in labor and help out with the kits.
So now, it's just Jessica and her kits. The male growouts are in their own pen but since it's all peace and harmony, the girls stay with Jessica. Our first litter ended up being a disaster and we ended up with only three kits from that litter, so we've decided to keep them all.  They love us, I can't kill something that follows me like a dog!
So the two male kits are now living with their dad. They love to just chill in this giant pile of rabbit.
P.S. Please no negative comments about the colony.  I know the risks, and I respect people that do it the old fashioned way in cages, so please respect my choice, too.

And then Bandit, my dear dog, deserves his own little update! We've gotten back into training him in Rally and I think he'll soon start competing.  He was doing really bad for the last few weeks, and because of my college schedule, we had to switch to a different trainer. This trainer told me to try the course off leash and he did perfect! So I'm feeling pretty confident. 

Oh! And then me.  I managed to quit my job working at the chocolate factory and get an accounting internship! I love having my weekends back and I'm learning so much. I'm excited for tax season, but also nervous since I'll be taking two-three classes to finish up my Associate's during that time.
And then as soon as tax season is done, we'll have baby goats, baby rabbits, chicks... 
I'm also looking for an apartment that will take me and my dog, and my boyfriend so we can learn to live on our own. There is one college town that is less than fifteen minutes from my work, his work, the farm, and school, but none of their rentals accept dogs.  Or at least not 75 pound dogs.


Anyway, it's nice to be back! I'm going to go comment on a few other posts.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 8, 2017)

You are at a very busy part of "Life", and there are many changes just ahead too.....getting started at venturing out your own and making your way can be stressful, exciting, and Busy. Just stay focused on the direction and goals, it is the distractions that can be difficult, if ya give them more attention than they deserve.....you'll do just fine, just stay focused....


----------



## Calendula (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you! There's so much I want to do, but so little time in the day... and so few weekends and days off! Haha. I can't wait until college is done and I have my degree. I feel like I'll have so much more time on my hands, but that's years away.  And then I'll have to take my CPA exam...
It never stops.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 8, 2017)

Nothing like working and going to college at the same time to suck up whatever free time you might otherwise have had! As @CntryBoy777 said, just keep focusing on the end goal when things get rough. And look back at the milestones you passed to remind you that there IS an end!


----------



## Calendula (Sep 11, 2017)

And then with the farm on top of that... Boyfriend and I are going camping this upcoming weekend with some friends. We won't be gone even twenty-four hours, so I won't even get a chore break from the animals, but maybe it will still be relaxing?  That was all we could fit in around everything else!
Those milestones seem forever away, but a bookkeeping business... I just have to stay strong.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 11, 2017)

Well at your age most dreams, desires, and wants seem a "Forever" away, but ya still get there one step at a time. The only way to "Hit a Target" is to stay focused and keep shooting. Also, if ya just glimpse backwards it will seem that high school was a "Forever" away too....but look at just how far ya have come since then.....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 11, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Also, if ya just glimpse backwards it will seem that high school was a "Forever" away too


For you and me it WAS!


----------



## Calendula (Sep 14, 2017)

Quick update that I'm kind of just writing to help myself stop shaking, and to make it feel more real!

I'm quitting my "internship"!
Today was the last straw. She told me to do something manually that I have never done before and have no idea HOW to do (hence why I'm an INTERN), so she told me to "figure it out" and told me "this is what is wrong with your generation" when I couldn't figure it out.
She also started threatening me when she said that I would have to skip class to stay and finish something that isn't due for a week. A. Week. I was obviously upset by this (I have ONE class a week!), and she said "Wow. You really don't care, do you?" My response to this was "I do care, but I also care about school and that's my priority right now."
Throughout the day, she also threatened to stop paying me and report me to my college, which I didn't understand because my college doesn't care...?  I'm going to report her first and tell my professor, who just so happens to also be a lawyer and has a lot of weight in this college, about her behavior.
I will call her tomorrow, tell her that I quit, and ask her how she wants to send me my last check and get her key back. 

Part of my reason behind quitting is because if she cannot respect the SINGLE class I have a week when we are NOT that busy, how is she going to respect my three classes next semester when she's already told me that she's dumping ALL of the taxes on me?
"Internship" means that I am LEARNING not that I know HOW to do everything! And if I ask for help or ask what you want me to do next because I have no work, I would like ANSWERS not "Don't bother me." 


Anyway, I will be returning to my old job at the chocolate factory... probably. And try and get into H&R Block for spring. They work with my college for internships and class credit, and will only work me a few hours a week.  Plus, the drive is ten minutes as opposed to thirty.
I will also be taking the next week or so to gather myself and catch up on some farm/house things and to take a break from all of this nonsense. And probably to go to the college's center that can help me get a work study for a non-profit or for the school! 
To-Do List, here I come!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, ya are an intern and it may not be pleasent....but, there isn't any excuse for Abuse. I wouldn't put up with it either, so just let it be water under the bridge....it is her Loss.


----------



## Calendula (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you, @CntryBoy777!
Being new to the business world, I called my mother crying after I left work and told her what had happened. I wasn't sure if it was normal and she told me that threatening not to pay me isn't just not right, but it's also illegal.

It's her loss indeed! The work I was doing was learned from the previous intern (her FIRST intern, might I add, who was thrilled to leave) and she actually has no idea how to do it and there are no other employees except myself and her.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 14, 2017)

So sorry it worked out the way it did @Calendula. Some people are just jerks. If she wants someone who knows everything already, she can hire a professional and pay their rate. 

I, for one, would prefer my accounting firm NOT let someone "figure it out". It is a lot more complicated, and with legal ramifications, than just picking boxes off the shelf for shipment. And those people screw up too. I ordered a covered cat litter box from Petco. We only got the top half. I have NO idea how that happened since they don't sell the parts separately. SOMEWHERE in that warehouse is the bottom of a large litter box.


----------



## Calendula (Sep 14, 2017)

Thank you, @Bruce!!
That is my other problem! I've been doing this accounting thing in school enough now to know that if you may one little mistake THREE years ago, and it comes popping back up three years later, you will more than likely have to go all the way back and ALL of your books, taxes, etc. will be messed up!
Her method of "just throw some numbers down and if they catch us we'll amend it" is NOT how I want to learn to do this job!  I'm afraid these bad habits will get stuck with me and affect me in the future.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 14, 2017)

Accounting is a CYA profession and it sounds like she is looking for a "Fall Person" to blame things on and allows complete denial on her part....ya did the right thing....
CYA.....cover yo arse


----------



## Bruce (Sep 15, 2017)

Calendula said:


> Her method of "just throw some numbers down and if they catch us we'll amend it"





Sounds like someone needs to be turned into whoever oversees such things in the state. And is "they" the person paying her to do the work or the state/federal taxing authority? Either way, I'm sure not going to use HER for any accounting work I may have!



Calendula said:


> I'm afraid these bad habits will get stuck with me and affect me in the future.


I seriously doubt that would happen, you seen to have a good moral compass and work ethic (which she apparently lacks).


----------



## Calendula (Sep 21, 2017)

You're probably right, @CntryBoy777 
She was already trying to blame me for a ton of things.

"They" being the IRS or whoever audits taxes, @Bruce 

She ended up throwing out my timesheet and claiming it "wasn't her job to keep track of where I kept things."
I know she threw it out because I kept it in the same place the entire time I worked there.
My mom went in, politely argued with her, and I will be getting paid for all my time.  I know one day I'll have to do this stuff myself, but I'm glad she was there to support me this time.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 21, 2017)

The more experience that ya gain with such matters will allow ya to "Nip it in the Bud" before it gets to that point. Also, knowing some law can help ya immensely. She knew she was wrong and had better change her tune. There are many that will take advantage of a young inexperienced worker, for their benefit. It is a shame that society has degraded to such a state, but as the older generations pass on....there are fewer that have any respect for another. Always remember, especially in Accounting to CYA....otherwise ya will always be given the role of the "Fall" person.....


----------



## Bruce (Sep 21, 2017)

There are times when a more "authoritative" person needs to step in. She might try and roll you but she knows your mother has a lot more life experience and could get her in serious trouble whereas a younger person would not know how or if it is even possible to recover those "lost" timesheets and wages. 

Good riddance. And, should anyone ever ask an opinion on finding an accountant, you and the rest of your family can tell them where NOT to go. She's done herself more harm than she knows, word gets around.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey, I loved the pics of your goats. Was reading through and wondering how they are doing. Wish I had known about the whole milk when we got our first pair this year. Ours are unregistered Nubians. Jupiter and Luna. He is a Roan and she has moon spots. You were saying about how quite they were and I was thinking....."no way, mine are always yelling, either at each other, at the dog, or at me for more tasty grain or because they can't get to their favorite kudzoo through the fence"! Haha. Sorry about the internship but it sounds like you are headed in the right direction! Would love to hear an update!


----------



## Bruce (Jun 29, 2018)

@Calendula has not been on since Oct 7 last year. Hopefully she'll find us again.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (Jun 29, 2018)

Hopefully.....


----------

